
Ask HN: List of tech companies that hires Visually Impaired candidates - techjobseeker
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a list of tech companies that can hire visually impaired candidates.
======
tempsy
I’m not sure what you mean. No company can legally discriminate against you
for a disability assuming you are qualified to do the job.

------
croo
Not every company feels a blind person is good culture fit, legal or illegal
it may be. Not like you can hide in an interview either...

My blind programmer friend works at Morgan Stanley, EU.

------
roschdal
Let's see, why would a tech company blindly hire a visually impaired person?

